# more pictures of my crazy lot.



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Did some more pictures today....got a fantastic one of Aiden.









































Kai bear.

















Alaska.









Scorcher.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Aiden is so cute... he has the same markings as my BC.... looks like he's wearing Zorro's mask


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> Aiden is so cute... he has the same markings as my BC.... looks like he's wearing Zorro's mask


Haha he does doesnt he...

I love the mod title under you name tanya, suits you well.:thumbup:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow they are so pretty! Great photos you are very good! :thumbup:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Aidens ear set is very nice, all the pics are fab


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

they are lovley pics :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Haha he does doesnt he...
> 
> I love the mod title under you name tanya, suits you well.:thumbup:


Lol... I hadn't noticed that bit


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very stunning faces, they are all sweethearts! :arf:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

fab pics hun. there gorgeouse dogs


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: Cant i have ALL of them PLEEEZZZEE!! :thumbup::thumbup: Absolutely stunning Angie


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful shelties...love them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, gorgeous dogs _


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Great pictures and they are all beautiful!


----------

